# Somerville Boat ramps



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if any boat ramps are open on Somerville yet?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

No, but I heard they are launching off the grass at welch.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Do any of ya'll fish for crappie there?


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

silentkilla said:


> Do any of ya'll fish for crappie there?


We always seem to catch a few while catching white bass.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

The word from the Army Corp of Engineers office for Lake Somerville...the boat ramps will be closed for at least a month.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

8-10' of water over boat ramp turnarounds, it'll be a while


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

denimdeerslayer said:


> We always seem to catch a few while catching white bass.


Do you prefer catchn whites over crappie?

If the lake level get back right and I catch a low wind w-end I'll make a trip there targeting crappie....


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Iâ€™ve been targeting hybrids the last few trips. I do love me some crappie though. Let me know and Iâ€™ll see if I can meet you there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Launched today at Welch with no problems. Of course the park is packed, so when we came in we politely asked the group that was in the water to move while we loaded up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

denimdeerslayer said:


> Iâ€™ve been targeting hybrids the last few trips. I do love me some crappie though. Let me know and Iâ€™ll see if I can meet you there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do......

Brandon thanks for the update....


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

BrandonH said:


> Launched today at Welch with no problems. Of course the park is packed, so when we came in we politely asked the group that was in the water to move while we loaded up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was indeed packed. Dont try without 4x4 guys.


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

I mostly target crappie when I fish Somerville. Normally they are thick in the brush this time of year.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

mcooper said:


> I mostly target crappie when I fish Somerville. Normally they are thick in the brush this time of year.


There's lots of brush right now. I think I read where Somerville's surface area is about double right now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Has anyone launched at Welch in the last several days? Was thinking about going later in the week, but wasn't sure how the water level slowly dropping has affected the launch situation at Welch.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I launched yesterday. It's getting more difficult. There is a ledge going along most of the bank that is a pretty good drop. With 4x4 and my little Dargel I was able to do it, but it is getting a little harder each time I go.


----------

